# Joe Kurz



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2017)

Got drawn for the 2nd hunt. I'll be heading up to scout soon. I've heard this place has taken a step back. Not asking any particular spots but any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 11, 2017)

Got drawn also 
Place has taken a step back only because of large numbers of young bucks harvested. The place has potential to produce quality deer


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 12, 2017)

Got picked for the Oct hunt! Hope my back heals enough to make it. Phys therapist says he thinks I should at least be able to go sit in the woods. Got help with my son and sons in law going too. They can carry my stuff in and out and do any draggin. Them boys are a blessin!!!


----------



## cam88 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hope to see you there Paymaster my wife and I got drawn for the October hunt.


----------



## buckshed (Oct 13, 2017)

Saw some scrapes showing up this past week when scouting....hoping this cooler weather coming in will get them moving...got a few spots picked out that look promising...good luck to everyone


----------



## cam88 (Oct 13, 2017)

I plan on doing some scouting this weekend. Won't be able to hunt until next Friday due to work, ready to get in the stand. Does anyone know if it's a rifle hunt or PW hunt?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 13, 2017)

cam88 said:


> I plan on doing some scouting this weekend. Won't be able to hunt until next Friday due to work, ready to get in the stand. Does anyone know if it's a rifle hunt or PW hunt?



FIREARMS
» Q100 Quality Buck and Antlerless
Last Day: Oct. 19-21 c | Nov.
2-4 c

You can use a muzzleloader during a firearms hunt.


----------



## cam88 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking forward to the bow hunt in November.


----------



## buckshed (Oct 18, 2017)

Heading over to put up stands in a couple of hours...hoping to set my 85 year dad up on a nice buck...good luck all and be safe


----------



## cam88 (Oct 18, 2017)

About to leave work and head on down and put a stand up. Good luck to everyone hope it's not to crowded.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 19, 2017)

To the folks on the first kurz hunt,
I'm Curious to Hear any reports.. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 19, 2017)

My father in law said 3 bucks were killed this morning but nothing real big.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 19, 2017)

I've seen doe both sits. Didn't check the check station this evening.


----------



## cam88 (Oct 20, 2017)

I saw four doe's this morning. Since it's a nice day decided to sit all day!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 20, 2017)

Anyone know if there is a gun range close by? I swear in the last hour I've heard at least 600 shots just down the road from White Oak Creek. That's not an exaggeration either. It really is annoying.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 20, 2017)

Big Red Oak Plantation is just a few miles from you. Could be shooting clays today.


----------



## buckshed (Oct 20, 2017)

I saw 6 or 8 pt right at dark last night and 5 does...just a spike in the am one shot heard this morning near lodge


----------



## buckshed (Oct 20, 2017)

Guys on my club across the river are sighting in their guns...I think they just like to shoot too much


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 20, 2017)

Glad y'all are seeing deer, we will be there next gun hunt and stay for few days following for bow hunt. Hoping for some cool weather


----------



## CAnderson (Nov 2, 2017)

Any of yall hunting the bow week? Going to take my son a few afternoons.


----------

